# Shift/Speed Control Lever Problem



## klinkm (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Neighbor has 2y.o. 21HP Craftsman lawn tractor. Asked me to look at it 'cuz it wouldn't shift out of low range. Figured a bolt came off...but no. The Lever"tab" on the shift shaft broke at the one wimpy weld holding it to the shaft.
So, with it roughly in reverse position I used a paint pen to mark all the points of contact. Welded it back on the shaft. Had some creep in neutral so tried to make an adjustment on the lever attachment point but just can't get it to neutral. Still creeps though can find neutral if I pull it back towards reverse.
Anyone run into this??
Need some advice on how to get it back to working correctly........Please.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Can you post some pictures? I remember my neighbors doing this on his LT1000 he ordered a new shifter, and it was actually better quality shifter than the original.


----------



## klinkm (Jun 28, 2010)

Everything is back together. Not sure how good a picture I can get. 
Shift lever is fine. It's the shaft with 2 tabs: 1 for the rod back to the trans and 1 the lever bolts on. 
Hopefully just needs a little more fiddling on the control lever adjustment.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

klinkm said:


> Everything is back together. Not sure how good a picture I can get.
> Shift lever is fine. It's the shaft with 2 tabs: 1 for the rod back to the trans and 1 the lever bolts on.
> Hopefully just needs a little more fiddling on the control lever adjustment.
> Thanks
> Mike



Yep some fine tuning should get it......


----------

